# Offshore wind alarming failures



## elektra (Jan 5, 2019)

As if the annual 10% decline in electrical output of offshore wind turbines is not bad enough the failure rate is beyond alarming. It has been kept very quiet, but industry insiders are being warned to divest of all things Wind Turbine related. 

It is very much sounding like a simple technology failure. Wind Turbines are not suitable for the harsh conditions that is the extreme weather of our oceans. 

You better believe investors are not going to be looking to do lose money in this market. This may be a problem for thousands of Wind Turbines!

Type Failure or Wear and Tear in European Offshore Wind? - The Global Warming Policy Forum (GWPF)

There is a lot more at stake here than the allocation of a painful repair bill. If this is a _type failure_ affecting the SWT 3.6 MW device only, then it is a very expensively learned lesson, bad news for Siemens, perhaps hitherto regarded as the premier manufacturer of wind turbines, and unlikely to be forgiven by investors, but of only indirect significance for the wider industry.

But if the need for these repairs is, as Siemens is apparently contending, just every day wear and tear, then this sort of problem is unlikely to be confined to the SWT 3.6 MW device, and will be strong evidence confirming long-held suspicions that developers and owners have greatly underestimated the _normal_ cost of wind farm Operation and Maintenance (O&M).


----------



## elektra (Jan 5, 2019)

It seems that is was a foolish venture, why is this problem not being widely reported. Is it that the government makes too much money. The politicians get paid off by giving speeches? The investors are giving to the politicians political campaigns? Hence everybody is quiet as the steal our tax dollars for these failed monstrosities. 

WindAction | Siemens sets billions: Ørsted must repair hundreds of turbines


----------



## westwall (Jan 5, 2019)

elektra said:


> It seems that is was a foolish venture, why is this problem not being widely reported. Is it that the government makes too much money. The politicians get paid off by giving speeches? The investors are giving to the politicians political campaigns? Hence everybody is quiet as the steal our tax dollars for these failed monstrosities.
> 
> WindAction | Siemens sets billions: Ørsted must repair hundreds of turbines








Yeah, I think that if we were able to look at the politicians and bureaucrats pushing these things there would be some pretty significant kickback activity.


----------



## elektra (Jan 5, 2019)

westwall said:


> Yeah, I think that if we were able to look at the politicians and bureaucrats pushing these things there would be some pretty significant kickback activity.


The payoff comes after they leave office

Obama ‘travels with gas-guzzling 14 car escort to give £2.5million climate change talk’
The former President – who reportedly pocketed £2.5million ($3.2 million) for the one and a half hour speech –


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 5, 2019)

Redistribution of wealth.


----------



## Shrimpbox (Jan 5, 2019)

What does Obama have to say to Europeans that is worth 3.2 million? Is t that as much in he made at eight years as,president?


----------



## elektra (Jan 6, 2019)

Shrimpbox said:


> What does Obama have to say to Europeans that is worth 3.2 million? Is t that as much in he made at eight years as,president?


Obama made over $40 million in that 8 years.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't understand how something that sturdy, made of basically plastic (fiber-reinforced epoxy or unsaturated polyester) could wear out so fast, given that plastic takes forever to decompose in the form of plastic bags and straws in the oceans.

WindAction | Siemens sets billions: Ørsted must repair hundreds of turbines
"It can of course be unpleasant for them when the manufacturers' guarantees expire," he says.

Ørsted's problems mean that almost 300 blades at the record-size Anholt offshore wind facility will have to be removed, shipped to shore and transported to Siemens Gamesa's factory in Aalborg. This is only after a few years of operation. 

There they will be repaired and *fitted with a rubber strip on the front so they can better withstand the tough weather.* At the same time, the blades will be fitted with a smal modification to make them more effective.

However, it is far from just the Anholt Park that is affected. The blades at several British Ørsted parks must also require repair after just a few years on the water.

The total bill is uncertain, but according to Finans's information, the manufacturer's warranty typically covers the first five years. However, there has been disagreement between Ørsted and Siemens Gamesa as to whether the problems are covered by the guarantee or whether they fall into the category of ordinary wear and tear.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 8, 2019)

Meanwhile rubes bleat for more of this hucksterism.....Trouble in River City my friends


----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 30, 2019)

According to a new research report by market research and strategy consulting firm, Global Market Insights Inc., the offshore wind energy market size will exceed USD $60 billion by 2024. The global offshore wind energy market has been set ablaze with a number of projects that have recently commenced power production. For instance, following the installation of its first 7-MW turbines, Scotland’s biggest offshore wind farm has sent power for the first time to the National Grid.





Offshore wind market expected to exceed $60 billion by 2024

*Now that is some failure. LOL*


----------



## elektra (Feb 4, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I don't understand how something that sturdy, made of basically plastic (fiber-reinforced epoxy or unsaturated polyester) could wear out so fast, given that plastic takes forever to decompose in the form of plastic bags and straws in the oceans.
> 
> WindAction | Siemens sets billions: Ørsted must repair hundreds of turbines
> "It can of course be unpleasant for them when the manufacturers' guarantees expire," he says.
> ...


It is not plastic
Plastic is not known to be physically rigid, strong. I have seen children bend straws.
Fiberglass is nothing like plastic. 
Carbon fiber is nothing like plastic.
The force applied across a wind turbine blade that is spinning at over a 100 mph at it's tip, much less at it's center? That is great question. How much force is being applied? How does it vary across the length of the blade? How much torque is felt at the tip? In a 20 mph wind? How does that tip buffet, vibrate? Load and unload as the wind varies erratically? That is over a hour of google searching for that answer. But the simple logic would dictate stress fractures, fatigue cracks. Lets add freezing and heating?


----------



## elektra (Feb 4, 2019)

Old Rocks said:


> According to a new research report by market research and strategy consulting firm, Global Market Insights Inc., the offshore wind energy market size will exceed USD $60 billion by 2024. The global offshore wind energy market has been set ablaze with a number of projects that have recently commenced power production. For instance, following the installation of its first 7-MW turbines, Scotland’s biggest offshore wind farm has sent power for the first time to the National Grid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to CERES, the wind energy mouth piece for investing, Offshore wind is going to cost somebody over $25 trillion. Any idea who pays for that Old Crock!


----------



## the other mike (Feb 4, 2019)

Looks to me like big fossil fuel shenanigans.
Transmission is latest front in fossil fuels v. renewables battle

The global offshore wind energy pipeline has grown by 10% in the past year to over 104 gigawatts (GW) according to new data published by RenewableUK, which also showed that the United Kingdom remains the largest offshore wind market in the world with a portfolio of 35.2 GW.

UK Leads Offshore Wind Rankings As Global Pipeline Increases 10% In 2018, Reports RenewableUK | CleanTechnica


----------



## elektra (Feb 9, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Looks to me like big fossil fuel shenanigans.
> Transmission is latest front in fossil fuels v. renewables battle
> 
> The global offshore wind energy pipeline has grown by 10% in the past year to over 104 gigawatts (GW) according to new data published by RenewableUK, which also showed that the United Kingdom remains the largest offshore wind market in the world with a portfolio of 35.2 GW.
> ...


----------



## elektra (Feb 9, 2019)

elektra said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me like big fossil fuel shenanigans.
> ...


yes, the UK leads the world in offshore wind turbine failures. It is hard to get a solid number of the failures. It appears that many people stand to lose billions of dollars if the truth gets out so the failure rate is being kept in secret. It is reported that as much as 89% of the turbines are failing. 

This is a huge technical blow to Wind Power. 

Thank you for bringing this attention to the the largest wind farm in the World.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 9, 2019)

elektra said:


> This is a huge technical blow to Wind Power.
> 
> Thank you for bringing this attention to the the largest wind farm in the World.


I wonder how many wind and solar farms could have been built with all the hundreds of billions spent in cost and clean-up of nuclear power.

*Fukushima costs to soar to $176 billion*

*Chernobyl nuke cleanup to be costly for decades*

**
**


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 9, 2019)

Ice is not a windmill's friend.

Flying blades kill.

Fortunately there isn't any ice anymore due to Pope Algore's fervent prayers against warming having succeeded so wildly.

Right?


----------



## elektra (Feb 9, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I wonder how many wind and solar farms could have been built with all the hundreds of billions spent in cost and clean-up of nuclear power.


Why wonder? Do the math! Lets say you could build 10,000 wind turbines and another 100 square miles of solar panels. Big deal, they still can not provide the power of one single nuclear power plant yet you have used more than 10,000 times as much natural resources creating millions of tons of CO2 for a very tiny amount of electricity. 

Wind and Solar will be the largest users of Coal and Oil as long as we build them.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 11, 2019)

elektra said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Flying over the English Channel,  one looks down at wind farms, stretching from the Belgian coast to Dover. It resembles a graveyard.


----------



## mamooth (Feb 11, 2019)

Interesting, how the overwhelming free market success of wind energy has upset so many people. Most wind-power-haters would appear to be crony socialists.

Of course, out of sheer desperation, they'll fake stories about how the success is really all due to government subsidies. The free market pays no attention to those fables, and just keeps making big money with wind power.


----------



## elektra (Feb 11, 2019)

mamooth said:


> Interesting, how the overwhelming free market success of wind energy has upset so many people. Most wind-power-haters would appear to be crony socialists.
> 
> Of course, out of sheer desperation, they'll fake stories about how the success is really all due to government subsidies. The free market pays no attention to those fables, and just keeps making big money with wind power.


Free market? That is a lie. There is not one place in the World that has a free market for Wind Energy. 
That is why all your posts are moot, maMOOT, because you are a liar. Of course, you are also pretty stupid, in one sentence you say it is a free market, then you admit that Wind Power is heavily subsidized. 

You are also a Denier, maMOOT

You deny the failures of thousands of wind turbines.


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 15, 2019)

The world’s soon to be (2020) largest offshore wind farm has begun construction. The project, being developed by the largest offshore wind power developer – Ørsted – is located 74.5 miles off the coast of Yorkshire, UK.

The wind farm is named Hornsea Project One. Hornsea Project Two will follow a few years later, and Hornsea Project Three is in early planning stages.


The 1.2GW project will be constructed of 174 7.0MW turbines. The turbine model being installed – SWT-7.0-154 (PDF) – is manufactured by Siemens. The site will generate 4.1TWh of electricity per year.World’s largest offshore wind farm starts construction

*Looks like offshore wind doing very well.*


----------



## elektra (Feb 15, 2019)

Old Rocks said:


> The world’s soon to be (2020) largest offshore wind farm has begun construction. The project, being developed by the largest offshore wind power developer – Ørsted – is located 74.5 miles off the coast of Yorkshire, UK.
> 
> The wind farm is named Hornsea Project One. Hornsea Project Two will follow a few years later, and Hornsea Project Three is in early planning stages.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the capacity factor you old quack! 30% of what is advertised will be produced that gives us 1.2 twh per year. Lets not forget the 50% line loss for being 50 miles and greater from land. 600 gw? That is only for the first year. Lets move on to the second year, after the 10% loss with normal wear and tear. 550 gw. We can also consider at least 10% will fail the first year alone. 490 gw! 

Yes, we can see the foolishness.


----------

